# Die beinharte Weihnachtsausfahrt 2012



## der wahre H. (30. November 2012)

Liebe Beinharte und Freunde,

auch in diesem Jahr laden wir zur beinhart gemütlichen Weihnachtstour ein. Es geht zunächst den Rheinhöhenweg an den Rheinfront entlang, dann auf der alten " Amiche " Bahntrasse ins Rheinhessische und über den Gauberg wieder zurück zur abschließenden Einkehr in Bodenheim. Die Strecke von ca. 35 km und ca. 200 hm auf überwiegend befestigten Wegen bietet keine großen Schwierigkeiten.

Da der traditionelle Glühweinstopp dieses mal leider ausfallen muss, starten wir erst zur Mittagszeit, um rechtzeitig vor Auftreten von Frostbeulen zurück zu sein.

Winterliche Ausrüstung an Rad und Bein wird selbstverständlich vorausgesetzt.

*Start: Sonntag, 16.12.2012, 12.30 Uhr
Treff: Bodenheim/Rhein, Parkplatz "Am Dollesplatz"
GPS: N 49° 55.756, E 008° 18208
*
Es gibt keine Teilnehmerbegrenzung. Eine Anmeldung hier zwecks Überblicks wäre gut.

Eine wetterbedingte Absage, etwa wegen Schneeemangels etc., erfolgt rechtzeitig über das Forum.

Bis dann also, mit besten Grüßen

Helge


----------



## Mr Cannondale (3. Dezember 2012)

Dann mach ich mal den Anfang
hab dann schon mal sonniges und eiskaltes Wetter bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (9. Dezember 2012)

Ich hoffe, der derzeit fallende Schnee bleibt uns erhalten


----------



## NoTraining (11. Dezember 2012)

Bin zum Radeln dabei, aber leider nicht bei der anschließenden Einkehr - Schwägerin feiert Geburtstag. Wenn der Glühweinstopp ausfällt, dann kommt der Glühwein eben in die Radflasche....
Wünschen wir uns so viel Schnee wie vor 2 Jahren, das war sensationell. Habe am Samstag schon Tiefschnee-Fahren an den Rheingau-Hängen geübt..

Gruß, NoTraining


----------



## Doppelherz (12. Dezember 2012)

Wir sind natürlich auch dabei - Weihnachtsausfahrt muss sein!

Jochen


----------



## Bettina (13. Dezember 2012)

Ich kann leider doch nicht mitkommen. 
Wünsch euch besseres Wetter als die derzeitige Vorhersage!

Viele Grüße
Bettina


----------



## Rockside (14. Dezember 2012)

Ich seh's genauso wie Doppelherz - die Weihnachtsausfahrt muss sein und bin natürlich auch dabei.


----------



## Ripman (15. Dezember 2012)

Isch gomm auch mit. Fährt jemand aus meiner Richtung mitm Rad an?

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Fliegenauge (15. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin dabei!
Hallo Jügen, sollen wir uns um 12 an der TH Brücke treffen?
Ich meld mich auch nochmal per Handy...
LG Simon


----------



## Mr Cannondale (15. Dezember 2012)

Ripman schrieb:


> Isch gomm auch mit. Fährt jemand aus meiner Richtung mitm Rad an?
> 
> CU
> 
> Jürgen


natürlich ich, wo treffen wir uns wann


----------



## Doppelherz (16. Dezember 2012)

Wir mÃ¼ssen leider absagen. ð¢ 
Wetter sieht ja gut aus, wenn auch ohne Schnee. Euch viel SpaÃ. 

Jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (16. Dezember 2012)

Mr Cannondale schrieb:


> natürlich ich, wo treffen wir uns wann



Morsche,

ich treff mich um 12.00 Uhr mit Simon an der Theodor-Heuss-Brücke. Wenn Du um 11.30 Uhr bei Opel Becker bist, nehm ich Dich mit

Bis später

Jürgen


----------



## Mr Cannondale (16. Dezember 2012)

Ripman schrieb:


> Morsche,
> 
> ich treff mich um 12.00 Uhr mit Simon an der Theodor-Heuss-Brücke. Wenn Du um 11.30 Uhr bei Opel Becker bist, nehm ich Dich mit
> 
> ...



alles klar, bis gleich


----------



## Caprifischer (16. Dezember 2012)

Ich muß schaffe und wünsch Euch allen viel Spaß...

Gruß Werner


----------

